# Springfield Free mag holder & 3 magazines for XDSC 9mm?



## ACME (Nov 5, 2011)

Till the end of November if you buy a new gun Springfield will give you an extra mag holder & 3 free magazines for XD/XDM guns. With the XD SC do you get 10 or 13 round capacity mag?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

so this thread is to advertise the advertisement you see beside this thread or the top banner advertisement you see when you log into this forum? 

thanks for the heads up


----------



## ACME (Nov 5, 2011)

So no one in here has gotten their extra 3 mags from XDSC 9mm? 

I read the advertisement ,but I don't see it listed any place for mag capacity. I'm thinking it might be 10 capacity mag that comes with this deal.


----------

